# intelide.sys corrupt after disk cleanup



## Dark master

The problem started after I used Windows Vista Disk Cleanup to remove some unused files.
I checked all the options but the tool stated that with the option: "Per User Queued Windows Error Reporting Files" it would recover 180GB, but my hard drive is only 80GB 

After the cleanup my desktop icons started disappearing so I tried restarting Windows.

after that Windows failed to start because the "intelide.sys" file is corrupt or missing.
I've tried starting Windows in Safe Mode and last known good configuration but with no succes..
I've also tried to repair Windows with the installation disc but I get a message stating the problem can not be repaired..

Any help would be appreciated..


----------



## adarsh

EDITED, 
Thanks JD


----------



## jdbennet

vista doesnt have recovery console


----------



## adarsh

:O
:O
:O
I forgot that it was Vista, thanks a lot JD!
Previous post has been edited


----------



## mep916

Have you tried using System Restore via the Windows DVD? If not, try that. Restore to a point previous to the disk cleanup. I've researched this problem a little; if you haven't backed up the OS and a restore doesn't work, you'll probably have to reinstall Vista.

Or, you can try copying the intelide.sys file to your Windows directory via the Command Prompt. I've attached the file in a compressed folder to this post. To do this, you'll need to unzip the file and copy it to a floppy drive, flash drive or burn it to a CD. The floppy method would probably be easiest. 

Assuming you have a floppy drive...

-Boot the Vista DVD

-Select repair your computer

-You should see your Vista installation. Under location, it'll give you the drive label associated with Windows (it's not always C when using the DVD). You'll need to know that drive letter to complete the steps below. Select next.

-The disk will likely detect a problem with Vista and give you the option to automatically fix the problem - select cancel. This will give you the advanced recovery options. 

-Select command prompt and, in the command prompt window, type in the text below and hit enter. Make sure you hit enter after each step. Again, I'm using C:, but make sure you're using the correct drive label associated with Windows



		Code:
	

c:


then...



		Code:
	

cd c:\windows\system32\drivers


then...



		Code:
	

del intelide.sys


after that...



		Code:
	

x:


Finally...



		Code:
	

copy a:\intelide.sys c:\windows\system32\drivers


Type "exit" and reboot.

You can also use a flash drive or CD. If you choose not to use a floppy, when you complete the last step, make sure you replace "a:" with the correct drive letter of the device you're using.

This may not work, but it's worth trying before you reinstall Windows.


----------



## Dark master

Ok, thank you very much for your help!
I don't have any system restore points or back-ups so I'll try replacing the file.
I'll try it tommorow when I have some time.
But uhm... I don't see the attachement. (could be me..)


----------



## mep916

Sorry, I forgot to attach it... it's attached it to this post.


----------



## jdbennet

> I don't have any system restore points or back-ups



well that was silly


----------

